# wpa_supplicant wont emerge *SOLVED*

## thagame

I tried to emerge wpa_supplicant today and no matter what i try i always end up with the same error.

 *Quote:*   

>   CC  blacklist.c
> 
>   CC  dbus/dbus_new_handlers.c
> 
>   CC  scan.c
> ...

 

according to lspci im running 

 *Quote:*   

> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

 

I've never had this issue before. I have the proper driver installed in kernel and when i run wicd-curses i can see the networks but my network is wpa so i cant connect to it. I got wicd installed and not wpa by doing emerge -O so i can at least use wired while i work on it.Last edited by thagame on Thu Oct 27, 2011 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you tried emerging the stable version (0.7.3-r2)?

- John

----------

## thagame

Yeah and same error. BUT i looked on google and it said something about libnl error with the 3.0 so i installed the 1.0 version of libnl and then the stable version of wpa and it emerged. So apparently the new libnl-3.x.x breaks wpa_supplicant. The new version of wpa_supplicant wont emerge with the old libnl either. 

Hope that makes sense and helps anyone that hits this error. I'll mark my post as solved.

----------

## swimmer

See also bug #388589 for more information ....

HTH

swimmer

----------

